# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Проблема с интернетом

## Booooo

Здравствуйте, пользуюсь обычным мобильным интернетом от мегафон, услуга безлимитного интернета Мегафорсаж, через моб телефон, по БТ. 
Пользуюсь давно, все нормально работало и грузило хоть как то, потом установил ускоритель мобильного интернета SpeedFly, нормальный такой интернет был. Вот примерно где то месяц назад стал сильно глючить интернет, некоторые сайты перестают грузиться, вот загружаешь какой нибудь сайт, и смотришь по значку в трее когда подключишься к интернету, идет запрос данных, а ответа никакого со стороны мегафона,выключаешь ускоритель, тоже самое, ничего не происходит, приходится переподключаться и заново грузить страницу, раньше такого не было, как буд-то блоктруются запросы, я и антивирус отключал... не помогает.
Файлы качает отлично, а вот некоторые страницы прям останавливается и не грузит.
Вот хотел узнать, может дело не в этом провайдере, а в компе, или в телефоне? 
Может кто то сталкивался с этим?

----------


## voodoo[nv86]

да и вообще подскажите имеет смысл использовать подобные проги ускорители

----------

